# coney island



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

nyc wouldn't be nyc without coney island .  it is a great area that now is home to so many ethnic groups as well as nathan's


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2016)

Love em!  Especially the black and white.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

thanks ,  black and whites can actually be more difficult to get right i find . once you eliminate the colors from the equation all you are left with is your lines and composition .


----------



## AprilT (Jul 16, 2016)

Great photos!

I was going there from the time I was a tot, got lost there a few times making my parents take us home early.  he, he, he, not a fan to my older siblings.  Have waded in the waters there too back in the 60's, it was always a mixture of cultures as far back to my age or at least it appeared to be.  Sometimes we drove there, sometimes we took the subway.  The feeling I would get when the train was pulling up near to the island was pure exhilaration when the ferris wheel would come into your line of view and that feeling never left me well into adulthood when I would visit later in life traveling down from Westchester County.

The hotdogs, soft serve ice cream and the cotton candy.  I have so many great memories of Coney Island.  Can't forget the Aquarium either.


----------

